# Hello!



## Horse_Dreamer (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been signed up for a while here but never did anything on the forum until i decide recently (today  ) that I wanted to be involved. 

I have 2 horses right now. Eva (a morgan/tennesse walker/quarter horse) and Kidd (a tennesse walker). Sorry I'm not able to post pics cause I haven't taken any. But anyways, I've been riding for a little over 2 years now, so i don't have all that horse knowledge that i need. I hope that I can be involved in this forum as much as some of the other members i see (wt. I believe 10,000 posts!).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
Awww, I'm sure your horses are very cute.  Also, this forum is very friendly & informative, you'll love it! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome the the HF!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum  it sure is the place to be to find out anything you want to know


----------

